
$100s of Millions of Dollars Printed Everyday, Where Does the NEW Money Go? - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/09/04/where-does-money-come-from-who-controls-all-our-money/
======
lazerpants
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18686354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18686354)

~~~
CocaKoala
I was really hoping this was going to be like, a discussion of how the Fed
allocates and distributes new bills as it exercises monetary policy, and then
it was just an article about blockchains.

